# Bulkhead is starting



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Went to ramp and found a few shad this morning so decided to try some bank fishing. Not to bad for the start of the bulkhead run. 2 whites 12 cats a 6 gou for bait.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

And here I am stuck up in Henderson! Got the wife talked into June 1st now instead of the 15th though. Gave her a few cold ones last night, and tried to talk her into moving down on April 1st. Ran out of beer though. Now I got to try to talk the grandson's wife into having that baby early!

Nice catch! I love to fish from the bank.


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

Good deal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

It is on. Good for at least the month of May.


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

Good job , going to make a run in the morning hope to work on a few early and look for some goodun's after.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Good job Johnny


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

That's good news, thanks Johnny


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The bite was off today, we managed a good bunch but really had to stick with it, about half on bottom and half from corks beside the bulkhead.
After finding a good spot yesterday late we were ready to drop the hammer.
When the bite just did not develop I wondered why.
I see they opened two more gates, maybe the dropping water level spooked them.
The shad were there and the water was one degree warmer, so I excepted a great bite.
It was pretty tough fishing from the folks I heard from as well.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Yea it was we only managed one cat. The shad was thick at 6:30 and I had high hopes. Maybe it was lil Mac brite shirt!


Good fishing to all!


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

Ha ha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

Same results here, we only managed one good fish as well.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Thanks for posting. I may need to give that bulkhead bite a try this year. Why does it have to be at daylight. Noon would be a much better time for me


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

same shallow up north but nothing pushing them down the bulkhead will post a report later.


----------



## Rivercat (Feb 1, 2006)

Took the better half to put her on some fish this morning, she has been working hard during tax season, she caught a dozen or better on the bulkheads. She was happy!


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

WTG rivercat 


Good fishing to all!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Did better today, no customers and I went solo.
The first ten casts in the slam dark resulted in smashing hits, landed six of them.
The shallow bite stopped right at first light, not even sunrise, but at first light they moved out deeper.
The shad kept running the bulkhead until about 9:00. But no more bites up next to the bulkhead after first light.
I turned the other way and cast all the rods out deep and got four more good blues and it then was dead as a hammer by 8:00.
Didn't stop me from keeping on though, lol!
About 9:30 went looking for white bass.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Went back today, 11 good blues by 8:00. Then it shut down.
Shad ran good until around nine am.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Would be on like crazy at night?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

SeaOx 230C said:


> Would be on like crazy at night?


Very good question!
Why not at night? Shad don't move in until light?


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

I agree (good question) I don't fish at night my bedtime is 9 but get up early. So not much help.


Good fishing to all!


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Don't get the big shad runs at night like we do just before daylight but you can catch enough bluecat to keep it interesting. Night before last we caught 7 off the bulkhead from 10 until 2. Last night we zero"d.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

BBJim and found a mess this morning fishing cut shad on bottom right in front of bulkhead about 4' deep.
Soon as action slowed we cast out towards the lake and caught a couple more before it was over.
The best is yet to come and I think it will be very good this year.
I sleep at night, so I can fish in the morning, lol!
:whiteshee


----------



## Catfish Kyle (Mar 7, 2016)

Caught a few boxfish this morning 25 yards out from the bulkhead the smaller fish we're on the bulk head from 8 to 10


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

WTG CK


Good fishing to all!


----------



## Catfish Kyle (Mar 7, 2016)

This morning's catch from 7:30 to 9:30 25 yards off the bulkhead


----------

